# EOS M5 Bluetooth connection - please help



## Crosswind (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi everyone! I tried to connect my smartphone via BT to my M5, but it didn't work. That's strange, because I do have all the system requirements for this to work.

My smartphone is a motorola moto G2 (with Android 6.0 and it supports BT 4.0).
The app I have currently installed is the Canon Camera Connect Version 2.0.30.32 (build 543).

I have activated Bluetooth on my M5 and also on my smartphone. Then I went into the bluetooth settings menu of my M5 and clicked on "pairing". Both devices are on my desk, close together. The Canon app is opened. Then I tried to update bluetooth connections. But nothing happens. Can somebody help me to figure out what's wrong? The App doesn't recognize my camera.

There are no other active bluetooth devices in here. Additionally, I have to say that my smartphone is permanently in a flexible silicon case. Is this a problem? I think it shouldn't, as it is very thin.


----------



## tolusina (Mar 29, 2017)

On your Moto, go to >Settings>Bluetooth, the phone's Bluetooth should be 'visible' as long as that page is open. 
Expect a prompt to pair to the M5, you may be prompted to enter a pass code.

Once the two devices are paired, there should be no need to get back into Android settings. The two devices may automatically connect, or, there may be a 'connect' button in the app.

'Pairing' is (generally) a one time thing and a separate function from connecting.


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 29, 2017)

That didn't help. The phone isn't able to find the camera and connect. I did go into Settings/Bluetooth, both devices had BT active, but I didn't get any prompt to pair to the M5. It's like there is no signal coming from the M5. Btw. the BT icon on the M5 screen is there (since I have activated BT), but it's greyed out.

Things like that should be very easy-to-use. And I usually have no problems with things like that, but this is just not working.

I will try with a different phone and a tablet tomorrow and see if that changes anything.

edit; I have to add that getting a WiFi connection between my phone and camera is no problem. I can remotely take pictures, or review them. Just Bluetooth doesn't work.


----------



## Bernd FMC (Apr 7, 2017)

Crosswind said:


> I will try with a different phone and a tablet tomorrow and see if that changes anything.



I´ve got similar Problems with my Samsung S5Mini & M5 - tryed an other Smartphone ( Google ) and that Combi does work fine.

Some Devices seems to don´t like each other 8) .


----------

